# Existing deck, trying to build new roof to cover it.



## ReluctantCatch-aller (Apr 16, 2018)

Hello All, I’m a contractor/handyman business owner, I’ve built around 18 decks in the past 8 years.  Decks aren’t my main business but I’m comfortable, I take pride in my work, and quality, and would like to think I’m no hack.  I tend to oversize required lumber for sturdiness and peace of mind. Which paid off in this case, at least I think...  I’m finishing the build of a freestanding 16x14 deck in front of a double wide this week, freestanding so as to not create any load which would pull on the mobile home.  I’ve got all my footers in place with beams atop.  The customer now wants the future ability to build a roof over said deck.  I advised her not to add new loads to her mobile home framing and structure, and will not build said roof myself, but she’s going to do it at some point, and apparently is a customer who knows better than this here contractor...imagine that! 

 I’m confident the deck can hold the load of the roof, it’s on 6 piers, spaced at 4’ 9” between piers, they’re the ez tube precast deck footings with 22” bases attached to 12”  cylindrical pier, placed 48” deep extending 6” above grade.  These ez-tubes perform much like sonotube poured with widened base in order to prevent uplift.  However They test better than poured sonotubes and are Code approved in NY for those of y’all who are unfamiliar.  6x6 posts sit atop, supporting beams made of two 3x12x16’s properly laminated and nailed, which are fixed with proper galvanized post to beam connectors .  The joist are to be fixed with galvanized joist to beam connectors, hung with galvanized hangers.  All 2x10’s on 16” center, spanning 12’ across the two beams and cantilevere 14” past the beams front and back. This is  including the doubled up rim joists on all 4 sides. I cantilevered the beams 14” on each side and the joists 12” front and back so as to make the finished deck appear to be a ledgered adjoining the house,  and once again in order to conceal posts and beam from view on the front edge of the deck.  

There is two problems with this newly proposed roof with my post and beam layout. First is that the beams and or footings are not directly on the front edge  or corners of the deck where ideally my roof supports would be, for both aesthetics and structure.  Wherein the posts extend directly from the footer to support the deck beams continuing to support the roof beams. ( this I assume would be the proper design for covered deck, full disclosure I’ve never designed or built a roof in order to cover a  porch or deck, so this is my assumption of how I would have built  it, had I known the roof was even a thought, before I had footers in the ground)  at any rate my main question is...can I notch 6x6 posts directly to the beam (which is cantilevered 12”) Therefore all the load of the roof would fall on the beam, and not directly to the footers.  The three front and two rear roof support posts would thru bolted directly to the beam and rim joists? On four corners and front center of the deck.  Drawings are to come if I can figure out how to post photos.  Call/text  me if you like8153551123.


----------



## ReluctantCatch-aller (Apr 16, 2018)

https://imgur.com/gallery/gCLpn
https://imgur.com/a/QS9PK

Drawings of what I’d like to do...crude I know


----------



## TheCommish (Apr 16, 2018)

should not notch the post,  have them  bear directly, use appropriate  hardware to anchor post  though beam to  footings


----------



## steveray (Apr 16, 2018)

Sounds like you are point loading the beam with roof weight which might work, but there is no way to verify in the IRC....


----------



## ReluctantCatch-aller (Apr 16, 2018)

I figrure that with only 1’ cantilever overhang I’m pretty safe,but would sure like to find some code to cover myself.  Any further help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Keystone (Apr 16, 2018)

Do you have a permit? If not why?

What code edition is this deck with roof being built to?

Are you familiar with DCA6? If not Google and download it, it's truly a great resource for constructing decks and based off of the building code. 

What PSF will the piers support?


----------



## ICE (Apr 16, 2018)

Around here the deck must be elevated more than 30” before a permit is required. The roof on the other hand, requires a permit and an engineered plan.


----------



## rktect 1 (Apr 19, 2018)

You need a licensed design professional such as an architect or structural engineer to roof over this deck.  Period.  It is just not included in the residential building code as to what you propose.

And I have no intention of providing you with the information.


----------

